
Are VHLLs Really High-Level? (1999) - quazar
http://archive.oreilly.com/pub/a/oreilly//news/vhll_1299.html
======
jabot
"Second, I want to see a VHLL defined by an XML DTD. Doing this will allow me
to put as much information into my program source as my niece can put into the
email messages she composes using Netscape."

... is he trolling?

~~~
exikyut
I think that might be where the buzzwords were at back in 1999, unless I'm
completely misreading.

~~~
jabot
Yes i get that. Even so, the request is pretty... weird.

